
Has Anyone Been Contacted to Outfit Their Tesla Model 3 Yet? - 11thEarlOfMar
Anxiously awaiting along with several hundred thousand others, please post to HN if you have been or are contacted to select your options.
======
bbcbasic
That's the quintessential first world problem

------
egp
Last I heard, first config opportunity goes to SpaceX and Tesla employees, by
end of 2nd quarter. Expect config to be open to public 3rd quarter

------
dangrossman
No, that's not started yet.

